# Has anyone tried, got, heard about the maxi cosi mobi???



## Blob

I really like the Volvo ERF buuuuut was wondering about this one too?? I like the maxi cosi seats rosalie has the 0 and tabs has the tobi so since I do love them I wondered how this one compared.

Just any info anybody has would be really appreciated :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## Eala

I only know what I've read of online, sorry! Carseat.se sell it, and have info on it, but I've never seen one "in the flesh", so-to-speak.

I have the vague impression that someone in the NP or toddler section has one, but can't remember who :blush:


----------



## Blob

Thankies was kind of putting me off that it wasn't talked about much


----------



## missmayhem

never seen this seat, but tried the maxi cosi opal in the car today and it was a lovely fit, stunning seat and can rear face up to 15 or so months


----------



## veganmum2be

i've just bought one but waiting for it to arrive :lol:

by the sounds of it its a good seat!
seems to be a super easy install by watching the vids, i think the downside is its fairly big so wont fit in some small cars (im putting it to test in a fiesta though!)

this site is in sweedish but has some good pictures of it,
https://www.sikkerautostol.dk/2010/08/maxi-cosi-mobi-fotos/

there is also an install video on youtube, if you have any other questions about the seat i will happily answer when i get my hands on mine!

xx


----------



## Blob

Eala do you have the Duologic?? I need a small one though so I have a feeling that the maxi cosi is out :dohh:


----------



## Blob

Thanks ;) I really love maxi cosi its really annoying its meant to be big...will have a look at the opal :)


----------



## missmayhem

the opal fits my KA ladies


----------



## veganmum2be

i thought the opal was fairly expensive, i cant really remember, but quite costly if its going to be replaced with an erf seat eventually anyway. it does go upto 28lbs i _think_ though. xx


----------



## mandarhino

I really wanted the Mobi but you need a really big car! Since we have a Jazz that was out. Paul Stride in York is the only place I know that has it - we looked about 15 months ago. We didn't go as far as seeing whether it would fit in our car. 

I spoke to the Essex Car Safety people and they said there was no way it would fit in our car.


----------



## Eala

Blob said:


> Eala do you have the Duologic?? I need a small one though so I have a feeling that the maxi cosi is out :dohh:

I do have the DuoLogic, and love love love it! :D


----------



## veganmum2be

haha no hope for it in the fiesta then madarhino? :lol:

luckily its ending up in a volvo after i've experimented with the fiesta!


----------



## purpledahlia

I really liked the look of the Mobi but didnt get it cos it wasnt really well known or talked about much, and i asked in pram centre and she told me there was no such seat *lies*, 

If you want to ERF Rosalie the Opal only does as much as the Britax FC+ that i have (for sale *caugh caugh* ) ;) 

Think the other Britax ERF one is smaller than the MT... cant remember the name of it..


----------



## Eala

The Hi Way is roughly the same as the Multi-Tech, I think. At least in terms of dimensions. But I think it installs slightly differently so can be a better fit in some cars.


----------



## purpledahlia

Hi-way thats the one, Think its slightly smaller, not as bulky?


----------



## veganmum2be

deleted!
eek wrong thread :wacko: im tired.

but yeah the hi way isn't that big i have it in the fiesta in the back and someone can still sit in the middle next to it, the front passenger seat had to go forward, but we could have installed it in the front.


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Claire it's because I like maxi cosi that I was looking at it :haha:

Hmmm quite interested in the duo though as it is a small car and the Volvo one is tight :haha: prob will get the Volvo one tho :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

What does duoloigic look like i cant picture it!


----------



## Blob

Google pictures?


----------



## lenats31

Hi everybody,

The Mobi is a "big" seat. While it may need too much room front to back when placed behind the passenger seat, it usually does quite well in the middle rear seat in many cars. The seat will then go between the two front seats. Even a ½ seat in the middle rear is fine. This is the seat that gives baby the best legroom. It also has the best recline position.

kind regards

Lena


----------



## Eala

I suppose it depends if you want to be able to recline the seat or not? The DuoLogic has 3 recline positions, one of which is infant-carrier-style flat. 

We have the volvo seat in my Mum's car, and do like it. Lot of seat for the money :) I'll admit to being more partial to my DuoLogic though ;)


----------



## purpledahlia

From the pics i saw Duologic looks bigger than MT? Is it? 

yeah i know you like maxi cosi i was just meaning cos u said you would look at the opal, but its not ERF, just to 13kg. :)

Mobi though does look big, but i do like it. Dont think it would fit in my car plus the MT was cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## Eala

Hmm, I don't think it's bigger, really. I've had both the seats in my Mum's Honda Jazz and neither seat left me cramped in the passenger seat.


----------



## purpledahlia

Maybe just from the pics, just seemed bulkier but obv not seen it IRL so dunno!


----------



## Blob

It was the mobi really tho if she's like tabs I won't be able to beyond 2 as tabs can get out of her seats :dohh: 

It's Duo and the MT that are smallest but the a4 is quitte a small car too :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

Dont think she will be able to get out like tabs the straps on the MT are MUCH thicker and if pulled tight enough its just impossible! Tab's old seat had smaller straps i think!


----------



## Blob

She can get out of anything ha ha its more that now we can see her... It's mental she just puts her hands on her tummy and wriggles them then gets her shoulders out :dohh:


----------



## Eala

Would a chest strap help at all? I suppose that wouldn't stop her wriggling her hands underneath but it might make it more difficult.

The DuoLogic is basically the size of an infant carrier + base, width-wise. It's a bit deeper, but I don't *think* it's much different to the depth of a MT rear-facing. Once you put the extra head-rest on (which I didn't have to do till about a month and a half ago), I think it's taller than the MT. Well, it's taller than *my* MT but that's because Roo is titchy :blush:

I could take pics but given that mine is in a mahoosive Vel Satis, I don't think it'll tell you much :blush:


----------



## Blob

Wish there was a shop near to try then out :hissy: obviously I've tried the MT but want to try duo might try the MC but perhaps no point. 

Yea a chest strap was our next plan but she stopped after we moved her around and I could see and would just stop the car. But when she was the other way I couldn't see and it really scared me :nope:


----------



## purpledahlia

Honestly dont think she'd be able to in the MT, the chest bits touch when its clipped in and ive noticed a massive difference in Britax and Maxi Cosi seats, the clips on maxi cosi's are much lower between the childs legs which causes a sort of space where the straps go down to clip, whereas the britax ones clip is much higher up, so theres no space, which is the space they'd put their arms through to wiggle out, Ava tries to, but she cant get it cos theres no space but she does try. If that makes sense :rofl: It's late! ill try and draw a diagram :rofl: but honestly think Rosalie will be not like tabs if she was in a MT anyway cos i amnt sure about others,

Are you def getting that car? Also get a wee mirror, When Ava tries to wiggle out i slpw right down incase she manages but she just cant shes strapped in so tight :shrug:


----------



## Sarahwoo

We have a Mobi! What would you like to know about it? I love it, we have it in my husbands BMW 330, its a great seat - Oliver always looks super comfy. Let me know if you would like any info / pics etc!

xx


----------



## Blob

Thanks if you had pics that would be fab :thumbup: is it like other MC? Like the straps just pull out etc?

See I was told britax is the easiest to get out :rofl:


----------



## Sarahwoo

I have a pic of Oliver in it, I'll pop it on later, and I have been meaning to take some other pics of it in the car etc so I will do that too :thumbup: 

I haven't seen the other maxi cosi seat, I'll have a look and see if the straps etc are the same.


----------



## Sarahwoo

You can't see the seat great in the pic, but you can see how nicely it reclines for a nap. We have the besafe izi in my car and it doesn't recline nearly as far. The Mobi also has the one hand recline so its really easy to do.

I looked at the Tobi and the straps look different?

Oliver has loads of leg room with this seat - it does take up a fair bit of room and we had to move the passenger seat in the front forward quite a bit, but it's a lovely seat.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00274-20101108-1359.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sarahwoo

This is a rubbish pic but it shows the leg room a bit better? Oliver was about 10 months here.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00271-20101107-1131.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Blob

Aah I do like it, will see which car we get and take it to try :thumbup: 

Thank you so so so much :hugs:


----------



## Sarahwoo

No problem :)


----------



## purpledahlia

ooh tonnes of leg room with that!


----------

